# Putting topsoil on top of mulch?



## microkarl (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi, I recently had a few trees cut and the stumps removed, the tree guys dump the wood (as mulch??) right back to where the trees were. Now, I am thinking to make a flower bed as well as planting some grass in that area, can I just put top soil on top? Or I have to remove as much mulch as I can and fill the area with topsoil first? Thanks in advance for the help!!

Regards,
Carl


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Remove wood chips then fill with soil. Use the mulch on your flower/vegetable beds.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

You should remove it, especially if you are trying to grow grass there. You could probably get away with it for flowers, as long as there arn't too many wood chips.

The wood is going to take a while to decompose. during that process its going to use a lot of N, which the grass also needs, so the grass is not going to grow well if you leave it there. It will also compact a lot while it breaks down, which will leave you with an annoying and potentially dangerous low spot in the lawn.


----------



## microkarl (Aug 17, 2019)

Sounds good. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## jcortes0075 (Mar 31, 2020)

I have the same issue. tree service left wood chips throughout lawn. I sifted out alot of wood chips, but there still alot. I plan on seeding the area. If I go heavy on 21-0-0 will it decompose at a faster rate.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You'd be better off raking up as much as you can. You could even use a high lift mower blade to suck it up and bag it at the same time. Throwing a bunch of nitrogen on it is just going to make things harder for you on the future.


----------

